# 240 Gallon Monster!



## InfamousAquatics (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey everyone one! I am new to this forum, but have been in the hobby for almost 10 years. I read that this is the place to be fore freshwater hobbiest&#8230;.. So I am here. I will be Posting everything i do with this tank. Thats means the good and the bad. Hope to get some feed back from this community, and hope to get to know y'all better. Thanks in advance for all the help.

This is what happened, that made it so i could upgrade my life! 





This is the introduction of the Beast.





A ton more updates coming. Hope y'all enjoy this tank as much as i will be. 
-Infamous


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Wasn't able to check out the video yet (at work, ya know!) but will watch it for sure.

Welcome, and I look forward to living vicariously through your new tank!


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Welcome to CF! 240G is a nice size. I just had to sell mine (moving internationally) but I have a web site describing how I had it set up. You might be able to pick up some ideas - even if it's on how not to do things ;-)


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

fmueller said:


> Welcome to CF! 240G is a nice size. I just had to sell mine (moving internationally) but I have a web site describing how I had it set up. You might be able to pick up some ideas - even if it's on how not to do things ;-)


 I hope you found a good home for it!!


----------



## InfamousAquatics (Jun 24, 2014)

stalefish83 said:


> Wasn't able to check out the video yet (at work, ya know!) but will watch it for sure.
> 
> Welcome, and I look forward to living vicariously through your new tank!


Thanks a ton! I am very happy to be here. I am in awe of the amazing tanks and people on this forum. Hope you enjoyed the videos. I have narrowed done the possibilities, for the tank. I should have my mind made up very soon.


----------



## InfamousAquatics (Jun 24, 2014)

fmueller said:


> Welcome to CF! 240G is a nice size. I just had to sell mine (moving internationally) but I have a web site describing how I had it set up. You might be able to pick up some ideas - even if it's on how not to do things ;-)


Your tank is AMAZING! Incase you can not tell I checked you website out. Did you ever have trouble with the front and the cyphs? This is something i am very scared to do.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

When I first got the fronts, they were very small and the cyps were already fully grown. I expected to have to remove the cyps as the fronts grew, but the fronts never bothered these cyps. However, adding more cyps later did not work, especially not juvenile specimen. I guess I never tried adding more adults, because I did not want to take the risk. Of the original group of cyps I lost some over the years, but even when I sold the setup, 8 years into having the tank, there were still 2m, 1f cyp in the tank, and they were breeding non-stop.

Why did it work as well as it did? IMHO there are three reasons:

1. Introducing very small fronts to adult cyps.
2. Having an 8' tank.
3. Most importantly, lots of sheer dumb luck


----------



## InfamousAquatics (Jun 24, 2014)

fmueller said:


> When I first got the fronts, they were very small and the cyps were already fully grown. I expected to have to remove the cyps as the fronts grew, but the fronts never bothered these cyps. However, adding more cyps later did not work, especially not juvenile specimen. I guess I never tried adding more adults, because I did not want to take the risk. Of the original group of cyps I lost some over the years, but even when I sold the setup, 8 years into having the tank, there were still 2m, 1f cyp in the tank, and they were breeding non-stop.
> 
> Why did it work as well as it did? IMHO there are three reasons:
> 
> ...


lol Like the list. I have one front thats about a in and a half. I might give this a try.. I love Tangs they, in opinion have the most personality of all cichlids. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## InfamousAquatics (Jun 24, 2014)

Finally decided what this will be. Please don't be shy. I would love to hear what y'all think i should put in here.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

to bad i would love to see you turn it in a saltwatertank  that would be epic.

but tanganyika is also awsome  good luck and keep is updated, ill be watching


----------

